# Aromasin, a must for Dbol?



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, just putting together my next cycle and I will be doing a dbol kickstart but I have heard loads of people saying dbol makes them lethargic and knackered unless they use aromasin. I have adex on hand but people always seem to reckon aromasin works better with dbol. I planned to just get some aromasin with my next cycle but its really bumping the cost right up.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Get generic aromasin from adc or up


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't run dbol without adex


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Isn't nolva best for d-bol?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

need2bodybuild said:


> Isn't nolva best for d-bol?


Yes it is, i have given the reasons for this many times.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

D-bol+ aromasin?

why not go for T-bol , then?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Tbol is much more expensive though


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

More expensive than D-bol + aromasin?

Aromasin is quite pricey.

I follow the lesser amount of chems used as the preferential route, when there is a choice.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dbol shold make you feel happy plus as to others have said novaldex should be used with dbol .


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> dbol shold make you feel happy plus as to others have said novaldex should be used with dbol .


This is good news for me as I have loads of Nolva, but what sort of dose should I take and at what frequency? Also once the dbol kickstart is finished would it be ok to drop the nolva and use adex for the rest of the cycle, which will be test e. I will be using dbol at 30mg ed is this ok?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> This is good news for me as I have loads of Nolva, but what sort of dose should I take and at what frequency? Also once the dbol kickstart is finished would it be ok to drop the nolva and use adex for the rest of the cycle, which will be test e. I will be using dbol at 30mg ed is this ok?


take 10mg ED if you're at 30mg of d-bol or under.. otherwise i'd use 20mg/day. You can keep using nolva through the cycle with test e- you will get max gains if bulking- otherwise if you run an AI, your gains will be a little less, but you'll have far less water retention.. depends on your goals..


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> take 10mg ED if you're at 30mg of d-bol or under.. otherwise i'd use 20mg/day. You can keep using nolva through the cycle with test e- you will get max gains if bulking- otherwise if you run an AI, your gains will be a little less, but you'll have far less water retention.. depends on your goals..


Well my goal is an all out bulk so the nolva route seems like a great idea. I trust this should keep the dreaded gyno away and other unwanted estrogeninc sides? I will be running test e at 600mg p/w so 10 mg ed of nolva ok here?


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> Well my goal is an all out bulk so the nolva route seems like a great idea. I trust this should keep the dreaded gyno away and other unwanted estrogeninc sides? I will be running test e at 600mg p/w so 10 mg ed of nolva ok here?


Totaly depends on you, suck it and see. If your experiencing symptoms bump it up.

People say nolva can reduce gains, AI reduce gains ect. I dont buy it, an AI at the correct dose with eliminate excess estrogen but leave enough for maximum growth.

Ive read things about nolva been better with dbol gyno but cant find any more info, can somone link me up please?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullsquat said:


> Totaly depends on you, suck it and see. If your experiencing symptoms bump it up.
> 
> People say nolva can reduce gains, AI reduce gains ect. I dont buy it, an AI at the correct dose with eliminate excess estrogen but leave enough for maximum growth.
> 
> Ive read things about nolva been better with dbol gyno but cant find any more info, can somone link me up please?


doubt very much a report exists due to the nature of it .


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I actually feel great on dbol. Loads of energy and desire to train. Water retention is a bit of a pain but not the end of the world


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Last cycle, adex allowed me to gain in a relatively dry manner without any sides but I have heard people say it doesn't manage dbol sides very well this why I was thinking of running nolva whilst on kickstart then moving over to adex when the test e kicks in.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> doubt very much a report exists due to the nature of it .


Whys that? I dont mean genuine studys as such.

Mars stated above he has proved nolva is better for gyno several times, i'd just like to read those old threads and study the info


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> Last cycle, adex allowed me to gain in a relatively dry manner without any sides but I have heard people say it doesn't manage dbol sides very well this why I was thinking of running nolva whilst on kickstart then moving over to adex when the test e kicks in.


Or jump on aromasin @ 12.5mg ed, if you have trouble with gyno symptoms while on the dbol use nolva at the same time as it wont interfere with the aromasin as it will with adex.

Then drop the nolva once the dbol is finished and carry on with the aromasin. Simple


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullsquat said:


> Whys that? I dont mean genuine studys as such.
> 
> Mars stated above he has proved nolva is better for gyno several times, i'd just like to read those old threads and study the info


fair enough take a look for mars`s stickies all his comment will point towards them .


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> fair enough take a look for mars`s stickies all his comment will point towards them .


All of Mars' stickies?

I'll be there forever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullsquat said:


> All of Mars' stickies?
> 
> I'll be there forever


  good luck :lol:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Fullsquat said:


> Or jump on aromasin @ 12.5mg ed, if you have trouble with gyno symptoms while on the dbol use nolva at the same time as it wont interfere with the aromasin as it will with adex.
> 
> Then drop the nolva once the dbol is finished and carry on with the aromasin. Simple


My original idea was to just use aromasin anyway, but then I got a price for it! I am still not ruling it out but if I can find a viable and effective alternative it'll save me a fair few quid. I have never suffered with gyno in the past but understand that dbol does aromatise pretty heavily.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Andrewgenic said:


> My original idea was to just use aromasin anyway, but then I got a price for it! I am still not ruling it out but if I can find a viable and effective alternative it'll save me a fair few quid. I have never suffered with gyno in the past but understand that dbol does aromatise pretty heavily.


To put it simple dbol = high oestrogen = high water retention = fuller muscle and strength increase, nova allows the oestrogen levels to stay high but stops it binding so should prevent gyno and allows dbol to do it's job as this is what it needs

Adex lowers oestrogen so your gains goals could suffer


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Andrewgenic said:


> My original idea was to just use aromasin anyway, but then I got a price for it! I am still not ruling it out but if I can find a viable and effective alternative it'll save me a fair few quid. I have never suffered with gyno in the past but understand that dbol does aromatise pretty heavily.


dont buy branded .


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

don1 said:


> To put it simple dbol = high oestrogen = high water retention = fuller muscle and strength increase, nova allows the oestrogen levels to stay high but stops it binding so should prevent gyno and allows dbol to do it's job as this is what it needs
> 
> Adex lowers oestrogen so your gains goals could suffer


I think I am grasping the nettle now mate


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

don1 said:


> To put it simple dbol = high oestrogen = high water retention = fuller muscle and strength increase, nova allows the oestrogen levels to stay high but stops it binding so should prevent gyno and allows dbol to do it's job as this is what it needsAdex lowers oestrogen so your gains goals could suffer


 What about if your running deca aswel?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I think dbol is overated, who wants all that water ???

Much prefer Winnie ...

Had little of Tbol , which was mentioned earlier .....


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad this came up.

I ran adex at .5mg EOD whilst using dbol and didn't gain any water, leading to not gaining any strength AT ALL.

I think the adex (along with diet in the latter half of the cycle) hindered my gains.

On my next test & deca cycle with dbol kickstart I will run 20mg Nolva whilst on dbol then cease any AI or SERM for the rest. I will have adex and caber to hand should I need them, as well as lots of Nolva.

I want to gain a solid amount and don't want it hindered.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fullsquat said:


> What about if your running deca aswel?[/]
> 
> Can't see any problem with that as you shouldn't get any prolactin sides in the 1st 4 weeks then after that if you do just run caber.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

don1 said:


> What if it is prolactin enduced gyno? It is possible, even after 1 week.Nolva will make it worse, caber will help but then the nolva will be needed to be stopped, then you can get estrogen related gyno, lol.AI and caber would (and is) my choice for my up coming dbol/deca/test cycle unless I'm convinced otherwise.Agree an AI will reduce some of the strength seen from dbol, there for less size might be achieved. A lot of it will be less water gained not keepable muscle imo.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Im just bumping this as id like to hear peoples opinions on the best meds to use for dbol estrogen sides........AROMASIN or NOLVA or both?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Nolva - Blocks the E from binding to the breast tissue

AI like Aromasin - Reduces E in the body before it gets a chance do anything

Nolva should not be ran during cycle as it can lower IGF levels unless gyno starts


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Can i take nolva to sort my headache out im only on 30mg ed and only into day 5 have flu like feelings since day 2!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lighty02 said:


> Can i take nolva to sort my headache out im only on !0mg ed and only into day 5 have flu like feelings since day 2?


Try paracetamol instead maybe!


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Try paracetamol instead maybe!


Been taking paracetamol since Sunday but hasn't touch it i go to sleep with a headache and wake up with a headache


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lighty02 said:


> Been taking paracetamol since Sunday but hasn't touch it i go to sleep with a headache and wake up with a headache


Maybe you just have the flu then mate

If you're worried just stop taking it


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fullsquat said:


> What about if your running deca aswel?


Yeah this is something I had a problem with recently. Was running test prop, npp and dbol and ended up using adex instead of nolva due to the npp. Could @hotdog or @Mars give some insight on how to run test/npp/dbol using nolva instead of an ai?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah this is something I had a problem with recently. Was running test prop, npp and dbol and ended up using adex instead of nolva due to the npp. Could @hotdog or @Mars give some insight on how to run test/npp/dbol using nolva instead of an ai?


Well, all 3 of those compounds aromatise into estrogen, so it would be sensible to use an AI throughout, dose will depend on how much test and npp you're using and how sensitive you are as an individual

With the dbol in there, if you're very gyno prone then nolva alongside the AI will be a good idea....you'd need too much of an AI to control estrogen from dbol rendering it pretty much useless

So stick to your sensible dose of adex/aromasin and add nolva if gyno prone to dbol


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Maybe you just have the flu then mate
> 
> If you're worried just stop taking it


not worried just don't fancy going whole cycle feeling like this.

Maybe it will fade out in couple of weeks.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well, all 3 of those compounds aromatise into estrogen, so it would be sensible to use an AI throughout, dose will depend on how much test and npp you're using and how sensitive you are as an individual
> 
> With the dbol in there, if you're very gyno prone then nolva alongside the AI will be a good idea....you'd need too much of an AI to control estrogen from dbol rendering it pretty much useless
> 
> So stick to your sensible dose of adex/aromasin and add nolva if gyno prone to dbol


Would you not be worried about the nolva increasing the likelihood of prog gyno mate? You see this is why I just used an ai and left the nolva out.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Would you not be worried about the nolva increasing the likelihood of prog gyno mate? You see this is why I just used an ai and left the nolva out.


No, because there is no such thing as progesterone gyno, I posted about this yesterday actually!

Only estrogen causes gyno, prolactin can cause lactation if you already have gyno (from estrogen) though

Progesterone doesn't come into it! Lol

Not running nolva with 19nor steroids is just a myth!


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't get gyno had my breast tissues remove 15yrs ago


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> No, because there is no such thing as progesterone gyno, I posted about this yesterday actually!
> 
> Only estrogen causes gyno, prolactin can cause lactation if you already have gyno (from estrogen) though
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Good advice there for my next cycle.


----------

